# are there perch in central ohio?



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

im getting a new nitro 591 bass boat and i wanna go out with my dad and catch some perch. I was wondering if there were any good waters in central ohio for perch. If there are how and where do i find find them also any advice on bait or lures would be great!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

any advice would really help my dad and i


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Caught a big perch at hoover early in the spring last season. It was about 11inchs after that i got a few dinks here and there. Almost all the perch i caught came on minnows. Be nice if they get bigger then i might target them more.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

thx for the tip see u on the water


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

I catch quite a few at clearfork resivoir. You will find them down at the dam end about 20 yards off the bouy line out in front of the spillway. I have never caught any big ones though. They bite pretty much anything from jigs to minnows and wax worms.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

is there a a limit on length for perch


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yep, Hoover has Perch. I have caught a few over the years. I have even caught then out of Big Walnut Creek.


----------

